# Magic Beer.



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A lady walks into a bar and sees a really good-looking guy sitting at the bar by himself. She goes over 
and asks him what he is 
drinking. 

"Magic Beer," he says. 

She thinks he's a little crazy, so she walks around the bar, but after realizing that there is no one else 
worth talking to, goes 
back to the man sitting at the bar and says, "That isn't really Magic Beer, is it?"


"Yes, I'll show you." 

He takes a drink of the beer, jumps out the window, flies around the building three times and comes 
back in the window. 

The lady can't believe it: "I bet you can't do that again." 


He takes another drink of beer, jumps out the window, flies around the building three times, and comes 
back in the window. 


She is so amazed that she says she wants a Magic Beer, so the guy says to the bartender, "Give her one
of what I'm having." 


She gets her drink, takes a gulp of the beer, jumps out the window, plummets 30 stories, breaks every bone in her body, and dies. 


The bartender looks up at the guy and says, "You know, Superman, you're a real ******* when you're drunk."



apologies in advance....

pj
_________________


----------



## 88903 (May 10, 2005)

*paddy and the genie*

paddy is walking along the beach and he see's an old bottle. H e picks it up and takes the stopper off.
A genie appears and says " Thanks Paddy. II've been stuck in there for 400 years. As a reward you can have 3 wishes. Anything you want"
Paddy thinks and thinks but doesn't come up with anything.
"Paddy, do you like a drink?"
"I do", says Paddy, " I like a drop of the Guiness".
The genie snaps his fingers and a Bottle of guiness appears.
Paddy takes a drink. "that's perfect" he says "just the right temprature".
"and" says the genie " it will never be empty". Paddy looks and sure enough, the bottle has refilled itself
"Begob" says paddy, " that's great. Oi'll have another 2 of them".


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Superman is bored fighting crime everyday. So one Friday night 
he decides to go out on the town to have some fun. He drops by 
the Bat-Cave.

"Hey Batman", he says "Wanna' go out tonight?" "No I can't",
replies Batman "The Batmobile is broken and I gotta' stay home
and fix it, or else I won't be able to fight crime". "You loser", says 
Superman and flies away.

He decides to stop by Spiderman's house. "Hey, Spidy, how
about hitting the town tonight, you and me", he says. "I'd love to, 
but I can't", replies Spiderman, "My web is broken and I gotta' fix it 
to fight crime".

Superman all disgusted says "You loser. Stay home on a Friday 
night and fix your damn web". So he flies away.

While flying from up above he spots Wonder Woman stark
naked and lying down on her back spread-eagle. Superman
thinks, "Hey, I am Superman, I can fly down there at the speed of 
light, have a quickie and fly back out and she won't even feel it." 
Superman flies down, does a quick in-out-in-out and flies back 
out at the speed of light.

Wonder Woman says, "What the hell was that?"

The Invisible Man says, "I don't know but it hurt like hell"


MHS...Rob


----------

